# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Օսկար 2018

## Յոհաննես

Դե ինչ,սկսենք քննարկել էս տարվա Օսկարի ֆիլմերը:
Լավագույն Ֆիլմ անվանակարգում առաջադրված ֆիլմերն են`
1.Call Me by Your Name
2.Darkest Hour
3.Dunkirk
4.Get Out
5.Lady Bird
6.Phantom Thread
7.The Post
8.The Shape of Water
9.Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri

Լավագույն դերասան.
1.Timothy Chalamet-Call Me by Your Name
2.Daniel Kaluuya-Get Out
3.Gary Oldman-Darkest Hour
4.Denzel Washington-Roman J. Israel, Esq.
5.Daniel Day-Lewis-Phantom Thread

Լավագույն դերասան՝ երկրորդական դերի համար
1.Willem Dafoe-The Florida Project
2.Woody Harrelson-Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri
3.Richard Jenkins-The Shape of Water
4.Christopher Plummer-All the Money in the World
5.Sam Rockwell-Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri

Լավագույն դերասանուհի
1.Sally Hawkins-The Shape of Water
2.Frances McDormand-Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri
3.Margot Robbie-I, Tonya
4.Saoirse Ronan-Lady Bird
5.Meryl Streep-The Post

Լավագույն դերասանուհի՝ երկրորդական դերի համար
1.Mary J. Blige-Mudbound
2.Allison Janney-I, Tonya
3.Laurie Metcalf-Lady Bird
4.Lesley Manville-Phantom Thread
5.Octavia Spencer-The Shape of Water

Լավագույն ռեժիսոր
1.Christopher Nolan-Dunkirk
2.Jordan Peele-Get Out
3.Greta Gerwig-Lady Bird
4.Paul Thomas Anderson-Phantom Thread
5.Guillermo del Toro-The Shape of Water

Լավագույն արտասահմանյան ֆիլմ
1.A Fantastic Woman
2.On Body and Soul
3.The Insult 
4.Loveless 
5.The Square

Լավագույն օրիգինալ սցենար
1.The Big Sick
2.Get Out
3.Lady Bird
4.The Shape of Water
5.Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri

Լավագույն ադապտացված սցենար
1.Call Me by Your Name
2.The Disaster Artist
3.Logan
4.Molly's Game
5.Mudbound

Լավագույն անիմացիոն ֆիլմ
1.The Boss Baby
2.The Breadwinner
3.Coco
4.Ferdinand
5.Loving Vincent

----------

Jarre (25.01.2018), Հայկօ (24.01.2018), Վոլտերա (30.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Գրողը տանի, էս ամբողջ ցանկից մենակ Քառակուսին ու Big Sick-ն եմ տեսել։ Անպայման ուզում եմ Lady Bird-ը նայել։

----------


## Հայկօ

Մի քանի օր առաջ The Shape of Water-ը նայեցի: Հատուկ Օսկար ստանալու համար նկարված ֆիլմ ա, որ նկարվել ա հատուկ Օսկար ստանալու համար  :Jpit: : Մեջն ամեն ինչ կա՝ գեյ, սև, քուիր, իխտիոֆիլիա, հոմոֆոբիա, էմոցիոնալ աջաբ-սանդալ, սիրունություններ, բան-ման: Ախմախ կինո էր, մեր մեջ ասած:

----------

Jarre (24.01.2018), Մուշու (25.01.2018), Նիկեա (22.02.2018), Վոլտերա (30.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

Ինձ որ թողեին օսկարը կսարքեի ոչ թե ամենամյա, այլ ըստ պահանջի։ Օրինակ էս տարի հանվեց երկու սպանող ֆիլմ, օրինակ Mother-ը տալիս ենք օսկար։ Մյուս երկու տարիների ընթացքում չհանվեց նորմալ ֆիլմ, ուրեմն օսկար էլ չկա։ Թե չէ ամեն տարի մատից ծծում, քամում զոռով օսկարներ են բաժանում ու արժեզրկում ամեն ինչ։ Էս շարքից մի հինգ ֆիլմ չեմ նայել։ Ու նայածներիս մեջ ոչ մի առանձնահատուկ բան չկա։ Կան հետաքրքիր ֆիլմեր, լավ ռեժիսորական աշխատանք և այլն, բայց ի՞նչ օսկար։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.01.2018), Վոլտերա (30.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ որ թողեին օսկարը կսարքեի ոչ թե ամենամյա, այլ ըստ պահանջի։ Օրինակ էս տարի հանվեց երկու սպանող ֆիլմ, օրինակ Mother-ը տալիս ենք օսկար։ Մյուս երկու տարիների ընթացքում չհանվեց նորմալ ֆիլմ, ուրեմն օսկար էլ չկա։ Թե չէ ամեն տարի մատից ծծում, քամում զոռով օսկարներ են բաժանում ու արժեզրկում ամեն ինչ։ Էս շարքից մի հինգ ֆիլմ չեմ նայել։ Ու նայածներիս մեջ ոչ մի առանձնահատուկ բան չկա։ Կան հետաքրքիր ֆիլմեր, լավ ռեժիսորական աշխատանք և այլն, բայց ի՞նչ օսկար։


Ես շշմել եմ, որ Mother-ը ոչ մի նոմինացիա չունի։

----------

Jarre (24.01.2018), Վոլտերա (30.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Ես շշմել եմ, որ Mother-ը ոչ մի նոմինացիա չունի։


Ես էլ..... ((((

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (24.01.2018)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էս ցուցակի մեջ նայածս կինոներից Dunkirk ու Blade Runner 2049 երևի բալետ անեմ էս տարի (չնայած բիլբորդների պահով մեծ-մեծ հույսեր ունեմ)։ Որոշ կատեգորիաներում Shape of water-ն արժանիա, սիրուն էր նկարած շատ։ Get Out-ն overrated-ա ահավոր, չնայած հետաքրքիր էր նայվում։ Օտարալեզուների մեջ Loveless-ն էլա շատ ուժեղ, The Square-ն էլ։ On Body and Soul-ը սիրուն նկարած էմո կինոյա մեծ հաշվով, էն մյուս երկուսը չեմ տեսել։
Phantom Thread-ին էլ եմ առանձնահատուկ սպասում՝ որ Ջոննի Գրինվուդին նոմ են տվել, էդ արդեն սպասելու թեմայա  :Jpit: 
mother!-ի ու Լոուրենսի ցուցակում չլինելը սպասելի էր սենց մրցույթի համար։ Հույս ունեի, որ Loving Vincent-ի սաունդը նոմ կստանա, բայց ոնց հասկանում եմ Կլինտ Մենսելին չեն սիրում առանձնապես ակադեմիկ ձյաձերը։ Մեկ էլ Ջեյմս Ֆրանկոն պետքա լիներ ցուցակում ամեն դեպքում։

----------

Jarre (24.01.2018), Մուշու (25.01.2018), Յոհաննես (25.01.2018)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես շշմել եմ, որ Mother-ը ոչ մի նոմինացիա չունի։


Կարամ մի բան ասեմ ավելի շշմես՝ mother!-ը 3 հատ Ոսկե Արմավենու նոմինացիա ունի (վատագույն դերասան, դերասանուհի ու ռեժիսյոր)  :Jpit:

----------

մարիօ (04.02.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Dunkirk ու Blade Runner 2049 երևի բալետ անեմ էս տարի


Էս երկուսին իմ պատկերացմամբ կարելի ա տալ օսկար։ Ոչ թե ֆիլմ են, այլ ՝ կտավ, արվեստի գործ։




> (չնայած բիլբորդների պահով մեծ-մեծ հույսեր ունեմ)։


Իմ պատկերացմամբ լավ, յուրօրինակ ֆիլմ է։ Բայց ոչ կինեմատոգրաֆի բարձրագույն մրցանակի արժանի գործ։




> Get Out-ն overrated-ա ահավոր, չնայած հետաքրքիր էր նայվում։


Հետաքրքիր սյուժեով, տեղ-տեղ ընտիր մտահղացումներով հանված ֆիլմ։ Բայց ոչ կինեմատոգրաֆի բարձրագույն մրցանակի արժանի գործ։ Իսկ վերջաբանը տափակ, հոլիվուդյան անտրամաբանական շաբլոնային վերջաբան։ 




> mother!-ի ու Լոուրենսի ցուցակում չլինելը սպասելի էր սենց մրցույթի համար։


Իսկ mother!-ը իմ ըլկալմամբ լրիվ արվեստի գործ է։ Նշված ամեն ինչից ու իմ նայած բոլոր անցած տարվա ֆիլմերից ամենաարժանին համարում եմ հենց mother!-ը։

----------

Yellow Raven (24.01.2018), Վոլտերա (30.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ mother!-ը իմ ըլկալմամբ լրիվ արվեստի գործ է։ Նշված ամեն ինչից ու իմ նայած բոլոր անցած տարվա ֆիլմերից ամենաարժանին համարում եմ հենց mother!-ը։


Լրիվ  :Smile:  Ընդ որում՝ տարբեր հարթություններում։

----------

Jarre (24.01.2018)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Իսկ mother!-ը իմ ըլկալմամբ լրիվ արվեստի գործ է։ Նշված ամեն ինչից ու իմ նայած բոլոր անցած տարվա ֆիլմերից ամենաարժանին համարում եմ հենց mother!-ը։


Իմ համար էլա mother!-ը տարվա լավագույն ֆիլմը  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (25.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (25.01.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Մի քանի օր առաջ The Shape of Water-ը նայեցի: Հատուկ Օսկար ստանալու համար նկարված ֆիլմ ա, որ նկարվել ա հատուկ Օսկար ստանալու համար : Մեջն ամեն ինչ կա՝ գեյ, սև, քուիր, իխտիոֆիլիա, հոմոֆոբիա, էմոցիոնալ աջաբ-սանդալ, սիրունություններ, բան-ման: Ախմախ կինո էր, մեր մեջ ասած:


Իմ դուրը եկավ,ճիշտ է մեկ-մեկ նեռվայնացնող բաներ կային,բայց էնքան սիրուն էր նկարած ու էնքան լավ էր փոխանցում էմոցիաները,որ 9 եմ գնահատել  :Smile:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Գրողը տանի, էս ամբողջ ցանկից մենակ Քառակուսին ու Big Sick-ն եմ տեսել։ Անպայման ուզում եմ Lady Bird-ը նայել։


Ես քո հույսով էի բացել թեման  :Jpit:  ես էլ շատ քիչ ֆիլմեր եմ նայել,բայց հլը ժամանակ կա  :Smile: 
Ամենահետաքրքիրը լավագույն դերասան անվանակարգնա:Ճիշտ է Օլդմանը իրոք արժանիա,բայց դե Դեյ Լուիսի վերջին ֆիլմնա,նենց որ ես էլի Դեյ Լուիսի կողմից եմ  :Love: 
Dunkirk-ը մի օր հետո ազդեցությունը թողեց, The Shape of Water-ի համար գրել եմ արդեն ու հլը որ դեմ չեմ լինի, եթե հաղթի:
Mother-ն էլա ազդեցությունը թողել :Դ է հա լավ ֆիլմա,բայց շատերի կողմից գերգնահատված (մի ժամանակ ես էդ շատերից մեկն էի)  :LOL: 
The Square-ից բան չհասկացա վերջը :Ճ Blade Runner 2049-ը էս տարվա իմ թոփ երեք ֆիլմերիցա,SW-ից ու  Logan-ից հետո,դե սրանք շատ սուբյեկտիվ են:
Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Phantom Thread-ին,վստահ եմ էլի Դեյ Լուիսի հանճարով կհիանամ  :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ որ թողեին օսկարը կսարքեի ոչ թե ամենամյա, այլ ըստ պահանջի։ Օրինակ էս տարի հանվեց երկու սպանող ֆիլմ, օրինակ Mother-ը տալիս ենք օսկար։ Մյուս երկու տարիների ընթացքում չհանվեց նորմալ ֆիլմ, ուրեմն օսկար էլ չկա։ Թե չէ ամեն տարի մատից ծծում, քամում զոռով օսկարներ են բաժանում ու արժեզրկում ամեն ինչ։ Էս շարքից մի հինգ ֆիլմ չեմ նայել։ Ու նայածներիս մեջ ոչ մի առանձնահատուկ բան չկա։ Կան հետաքրքիր ֆիլմեր, լավ ռեժիսորական աշխատանք և այլն, բայց ի՞նչ օսկար։





> Էս երկուսին իմ պատկերացմամբ կարելի ա տալ օսկար։ Ոչ թե ֆիլմ են, այլ ՝ կտավ, արվեստի գործ։
> 
> 
> Իմ պատկերացմամբ լավ, յուրօրինակ ֆիլմ է։ Բայց ոչ կինեմատոգրաֆի բարձրագույն մրցանակի արժանի գործ։
> 
> 
> Հետաքրքիր սյուժեով, տեղ-տեղ ընտիր մտահղացումներով հանված ֆիլմ։ Բայց ոչ կինեմատոգրաֆի բարձրագույն մրցանակի արժանի գործ։ Իսկ վերջաբանը տափակ, հոլիվուդյան անտրամաբանական շաբլոնային վերջաբան։ 
> 
> 
> Իսկ mother!-ը իմ ըլկալմամբ լրիվ արվեստի գործ է։ Նշված ամեն ինչից ու իմ նայած բոլոր անցած տարվա ֆիլմերից ամենաարժանին համարում եմ հենց mother!-ը։





> Ես քո հույսով էի բացել թեման  ես էլ շատ քիչ ֆիլմեր եմ նայել,բայց հլը ժամանակ կա 
> Ամենահետաքրքիրը լավագույն դերասան անվանակարգնա:Ճիշտ է Օլդմանը իրոք արժանիա,բայց դե Դեյ Լուիսի վերջին ֆիլմնա,նենց որ ես էլի Դեյ Լուիսի կողմից եմ 
> Dunkirk-ը մի օր հետո ազդեցությունը թողեց, The Shape of Water-ի համար գրել եմ արդեն ու հլը որ դեմ չեմ լինի, եթե հաղթի:
> Mother-ն էլա ազդեցությունը թողել :Դ է հա լավ ֆիլմա,բայց շատերի կողմից գերգնահատված (մի ժամանակ ես էդ շատերից մեկն էի) 
> The Square-ից բան չհասկացա վերջը :Ճ Blade Runner 2049-ը էս տարվա իմ թոփ երեք ֆիլմերիցա,SW-ից ու  Logan-ից հետո,դե սրանք շատ սուբյեկտիվ են:
> Անհամբեր սպասում եմ Phantom Thread-ին,վստահ եմ էլի Դեյ Լուիսի հանճարով կհիանամ


Դե Բիլբորդը էս կիրակի գնում ենք նայելու։ Երևի հունգարականն էլ մոտ ժամանակներս կնայեմ զուտ նրա համար, որ մեջը Լորա Մարլինգի երգ կա։ Lady Bird-ն էլ եմ հաստատ նայելու․ Գրետա Գերվիգին շատ եմ սիրում, նա դժվար վատ բան արած լինի։ Սիրշը Ռոնանն էլ ընտիր դերասանուհի ա։ Մոլլին էլ ոնց էլ չլնի կնայեմ․ սցենարը Արոն Սորկինն ա գրել, Մորթենը հաստատ կնայացնի ինձ։ Կարող ա շատ-շատ Ռուսաստանի կինոն էլ նայեմ։ Ու էսքանով իմ էս տարվա Օսկարը կսահմանափակվի։ Էս տարվա մեջ էդքան գյոզալ կինո եմ նայել, ոչ մեկը նոմինացված չի  :Sad:  

Եթե The Big Sick-ը չես նայել, նայի։ Հավեսին, թեթև նայվող ռոմանտիկ կոմեդիա ա։ Ժանրի մեջ բավական հաջող գործ ա։

----------

Jarre (25.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

Բիլբորդը շատ լավ ֆիլմ է։ Շատ յուրօրինակ, սև հումորով, սարկաստիկ ֆիլմ է։

----------

Վոլտերա (30.01.2018)

----------


## մարիօ

Էսքանի միջից մենակ Lady Bird-ն  ու Baby Driver-ն եմ նայել, երկուսն էլ անկապն էին․ ընդհանրապես էս տարի ոնց որ թե ամենաանկապ Օսկարն ա լինելու ենթադրում  եմ․ ոնց որ հատուկ նենց բան նկարեն, կամ նենց PR անեն, որ ստանան էդ արձանիկը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բիլբորդը շատ լավ ֆիլմ է։ Շատ յուրօրինակ, սև հումորով, սարկաստիկ ֆիլմ է։


Դե եթե Բրյուժի ռեժիսորն ա, պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչ կլինի  :Jpit:  Բրյուժն աշխարհում միակ կինոն ա, որ քսանչորս ժամվա մեջ երկու անգամ նայել եմ։ Ուշքս գնում ա էդ կարգի հումորի համար։

----------

Yellow Raven (25.01.2018), Յոհաննես (25.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Դե եթե Բրյուժի ռեժիսորն ա, պատկերացնում եմ՝ ինչ կլինի  Բրյուժն աշխարհում միակ կինոն ա, որ քսանչորս ժամվա մեջ երկու անգամ նայել եմ։ Ուշքս գնում ա էդ կարգի հումորի համար։


In Bruges չեմ նայել։ Նոր գտա։ Էսօր կնայեմ  :Smile:  Շատ մերսի ռեկոմենդացիայի համար։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> In Bruges չեմ նայել։ Նոր գտա։ Էսօր կնայեմ  Շատ մերսի ռեկոմենդացիայի համար։


Բարով  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (25.01.2018)

----------


## ivy

> Բիլբորդը շատ լավ ֆիլմ է։ Շատ յուրօրինակ, սև հումորով, սարկաստիկ ֆիլմ է։


Հուսով եմ` Ֆրենսիս ՄակԴորմանդն ու  Վուդի Հարելսոնը Օսկար կստանան իրենց դերերի համար. շատ լավն են։

Ընդհանրապես երկուսն էլ հոյակապ դերասաններ են, ոչ միայն Բիլբորդում։

----------

Jarre (25.01.2018)

----------


## Sagittarius

Լոգան  :Jpit:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

Էս ֆիլմում ուղղակի սուպեր են խաղում։ Շատ լավ ու համոզիչ ))

----------


## Skeptic

> Հետաքրքիր սյուժեով, տեղ-տեղ ընտիր մտահղացումներով հանված ֆիլմ։ Բայց ոչ կինեմատոգրաֆի բարձրագույն մրցանակի արժանի գործ։ Իսկ վերջաբանը տափակ, հոլիվուդյան անտրամաբանական շաբլոնային վերջաբան։


Get Out-ի օրիգինալ վերջաբանը սենց պետք ա լիներ։ Ասա, որ անհամեմատ ավելի լավն ա )


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*





Լավագույն ֆիլմի հավակնորդների ցանկից տեսածներիցս Բիլբորդներն եմ ամենաշատը հավանել, լավագույն դերասանուհին պետք ա ՄքԴորմանդին տան, իսկ Սեմ Ռոքուելին՝ լավագույն երկրորդական պլանի դերասան, ինչքան էլ Հարրելսոնի խաղն ընտիր էր։ Нелюбовь-ն էլ ա ֆավորիտներիցս․ «սիրում եմ» տենց ֆիլմեր։
Phantom Thread-ին անհամբեր սպասում եմ։ Mudbound-ն էլ խորհուրդ կտամ նայել, Netflix-ի հաճելի անակնկալներից էր։

----------

Jarre (25.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Get Out-ի օրիգինալ վերջաբանը սենց պետք ա լիներ։ Ասա, որ անհամեմատ ավելի լավն ա )


այո, համեմատած շատ ավելի ադեկվատ ա թվում

----------


## Jarre

> Բարով


Քեզ մեծ շնորհակալություն: Ընտիր ֆիլմ է, նայեցի:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.01.2018)

----------


## Progart

Mother֊ը հիմա զիլ գործ ա՞, թէ՞ զիբիլ 
 ժամանակս ահաւոր քիչ ա, որ անկապ կինո նայեմ, դրա համար չեմ կողմնորոշւում բայց էնքան եմ խօսում սրա մասին։
 վերջին անգամ չեմ յիշում, որ կինոյի մասին եմ էսքան հակասական կարծիքներ լսել

----------

Աթեիստ (26.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Mother֊ը հիմա զիլ գործ ա՞, թէ՞ զիբիլ 
>  ժամանակս ահաւոր քիչ ա, որ անկապ կինո նայեմ, դրա համար չեմ կողմնորոշւում բայց էնքան եմ խօսում սրա մասին։
>  վերջին անգամ չեմ յիշում, որ կինոյի մասին եմ էսքան հակասական կարծիքներ լսել


Ես ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ասում եմ, որ Mother-ը զիբիլ համարողներն ուղղակի չեն հասկացել ֆիլմն ինչի մասին ա։

----------

Jarre (26.01.2018), Progart (26.01.2018), Հայկօ (26.01.2018), Վոլտերա (30.01.2018)

----------


## Progart

> Ես ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ ասում եմ, որ Mother-ը զիբիլ համարողներն ուղղակի չեն հասկացել ֆիլմն ինչի մասին ա։


լաւ, սպասի քեզ վստահեմ նայեմ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> լաւ, սպասի քեզ վստահեմ նայեմ


Բայց հավանականություն կա, որ դու էլ չես հասկանա  :Jpit:  Էստեղ ոչ թե խելացի ու զարգացած լինել-չլինելն ա որոշում հասկանալ-չհասկանալը, այլ կյանքի շատ սպեցիֆիկ փորձառությունը։ Ու Mother-ը հրաշալի գործ համարողները հիմնականում որոշակի բնավորությամբ մարդիկ են։ Քեզ իհարկե չեմ ճանաչում, դրա համար չեմ կարող կանխատեսել՝ քեզ դուր կգա՞, թե՞ չէ։

----------

Jarre (26.01.2018), Progart (26.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Mother֊ը հիմա զիլ գործ ա՞, թէ՞ զիբիլ 
>  ժամանակս ահաւոր քիչ ա, որ անկապ կինո նայեմ, դրա համար չեմ կողմնորոշւում բայց էնքան եմ խօսում սրա մասին։
>  վերջին անգամ չեմ յիշում, որ կինոյի մասին եմ էսքան հակասական կարծիքներ լսել


Անձամբ ես չեմ կարող կանխատեսել թե դուք ինչպես կընկալեք այդ ֆիլմը։ Դա շատ սուբյեկտիվ է։ Ես ահավոր տպավորված եմ, իսկ մեկ ուրիշը ահավոր հիասթաված ու զզված։ Թե ինչպես դու կընկալեք ֆիլմը, կամ ինչպիսին է այն Ձեր կրիտերիաների համաձայն չեմ կարող ասել։ Անձամբ իմ կարծիքով թե՛ որպես կինեմատոգրաֆի նմուշ է հաջողված, թե՛ իմաստային առումով է շատ հզոր ու խորը։ Եթե դուք սիրում եք Բունյուելի, Ֆելինիի, Բերգմանի, Դեյվիդ Լինչի աշխատանքները, ամենայն հավանականությամբ Ձեր դուրը կգա այս ֆիլմը։ Իսկ եթե ավելի շատ հակված եք հոլիվուդյան ֆորմատի ֆիլմերին, ապա ամենայն հավանականությամբ հիասթափություն կապրեք։

----------

Progart (26.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (26.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Բայց հավանականություն կա, որ դու էլ չես հասկանա  Էստեղ ոչ թե խելացի ու զարգացած լինել-չլինելն ա որոշում հասկանալ-չհասկանալը, այլ կյանքի շատ սպեցիֆիկ փորձառությունը։ Ու Mother-ը հրաշալի գործ համարողները հիմնականում որոշակի բնավորությամբ մարդիկ են։ Քեզ իհարկե չեմ ճանաչում, դրա համար չեմ կարող կանխատեսել՝ քեզ դուր կգա՞, թե՞ չէ։


Հետաքրքիր միտք ա։ Եթե ժամանակ ու հավես ունենաս մի երկու բառով ավելի մանրամասն գրի։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր է շատ։

----------

Progart (26.01.2018)

----------


## Progart

> Բայց հավանականություն կա, որ դու էլ չես հասկանա  Էստեղ ոչ թե խելացի ու զարգացած լինել-չլինելն ա որոշում հասկանալ-չհասկանալը, այլ կյանքի շատ սպեցիֆիկ փորձառությունը։ Ու Mother-ը հրաշալի գործ համարողները հիմնականում որոշակի բնավորությամբ մարդիկ են։ Քեզ իհարկե չեմ ճանաչում, դրա համար չեմ կարող կանխատեսել՝ քեզ դուր կգա՞, թե՞ չէ։


էս ոնց որ ստիպի նայեմ ։Դ 
 որ նայեմ, կը փորձեմ գրել

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հետաքրքիր միտք ա։ Եթե ժամանակ ու հավես ունենաս մի երկու բառով ավելի մանրամասն գրի։ Ինձ հետաքրքիր է շատ։


Անպայման։ Մտքերս ձևակերպեմ, գրեմ։

----------

Jarre (27.01.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Սփոյլերոտ բաներ կարող են լինել,էնպես որ ով չի նայել Մաման կարդա մենակ Հ.Գ-ը  
Շատ հաճախ արվեստում լուրջ հաջողություններ ունեցած արվեստագետները իրենց ստեղծագործության օբյեկտը դարձնում են աստծուն ու էդ ավելի շատ նման է մենախոսության:Ըստ իս Արոնոֆսկին Մաման նկարել է,որ ցույց տա.եթե անգամ աստված կա,թող մի հատ տեսնի,թե ես ինչ եմ մտածում իրա մասին:
Սիմվոլիկան շատ պարզ է,այ էս է ֆիլմի ամենամեծ խնդիրը:10 տարեկան երեխաներն էլ,որ մի քիչ մտքներին զոռ տան կհասկանան:Իսկ ընդհանուր ֆիլմը շատ զիլ է նկարած,մթնոլորտը ամբողջությամբ փոխանցում է ու Լոուրենսի ամբողջ ցավը ու տառապանքը սկսում ես զգալ:
Բյուրի հետ որ քննարկեցինք,իրա ասածն էլ շատ դուրս եկավ,նենց որ կսպասեմ ամբողջական վերլուծության իրա կողմից:
Հ.Գ Երեկ էլ Darkest Hour-ը նայեցի,ընդհանուր գոհ եմ ֆիլմից:Էս ու Dunkirk-ը ոնց որ մի ամբողջական ֆիլմ լիներ,բայց այ Չերչիլի կերպարի մեջ մի բան պակաս էր,որ խանգարեց ինձ ֆիլմը շատ ավելի բարձր գնահատել: Gary Oldman-ին շատ եմ սիրում ու իրա ԱԲՐԱՁԻ համար չեմ տխրի,եթե Դեյ Լուիսի փոխարեն ինքը տանի: Lily James-ին էլ սիրահարվեցի,շատ լավ էր խաղում,բայց ափսոս ինքը նոմինացված չի:
Հ.Գ 1 էս տարվա Օսկարի սպասելիքներս գնալով արդարանում են

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (26.01.2018), Նիկեա (26.01.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

Ի՞նչ անեմ ժողովուրդ, հիմա Նելյուբովը նայել եմ, ուրիշ բան նայելս չի գալիս։ Մենակ Մամա չասեք, մի անգամ նայել եմ, ոչ հիացած եմ, ոչ էլ զզվում եմ։ Արնոֆսկու հերթական աստվածաշնչյան ինտերպրիտացիան ինձ չտպավորեց։ Առավել ևս Զվյագինցեվի ինքներս մեզ հայացքից հետո։

----------


## ivy

> Ի՞նչ անեմ ժողովուրդ, հիմա Նելյուբովը նայել եմ, ուրիշ բան նայելս չի գալիս։ Մենակ Մամա չասեք, մի անգամ նայել եմ, ոչ հիացած եմ, ոչ էլ զզվում եմ։ Արնոֆսկու հերթական աստվածաշնչյան ինտերպրիտացիան ինձ չտպավորեց։ Առավել ևս Զվյագինցեվի ինքներս մեզ հայացքից հետո։


"Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri"
Ինձ թվում ա` քեզ դուր կգա։

----------

Jarre (27.01.2018), LisBeth (26.01.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> "Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri"
> Ինձ թվում ա` քեզ դուր կգա։


Հա, էսօր էլի ինձ ճամփեցին՝ նայեմ։ Ուզում էի իրան թողեմ վերջում, բայց որ սենց միահամուռ գովում եք, չդիմանամ աչքիս։ Ապրես  :Kiss:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Անպայման։ Մտքերս ձևակերպեմ, գրեմ։


Ուրեմն ֆիլմի մի ասպեկտի մասին գրել եմ բլոգումս, բայց ոնց խոստացել էի, ուզում եմ փորձել բացատրել, թե կոնկրետ ինչ տիպի մարդկանց ա էս ֆիլմը դուր էկել։ Չգիտեմ, ահագին դժվարանում եմ կոնկրետ բնորոշում տալ, չնայած ինչ-որ ընդհանուր գիծ եմ նկատել էդ մարդկանց մեջ։ Ու երևի ամենահարմար բնորոշումը կլինի դրանք են մարդիկ են, որոնք էմպաթիա ունեն վատ արարքներ թույլ տված մարդկանց նկատմամբ։ Այսինքն, ոչ թե հենց ուղղակի էմպաթիա ունեցող մարդիկ, այլ մարդիկ, որոնք բացասական արարք կատարողին էնքան էլ բացասական չեն տեսնում։ Էս ֆիլմում լիքն էին տենց բացասական արարքներ կատարող կերպարները, որոնք անտիպատիա են առաջացնում նույնիսկ ամենահանդուրժող մարդկանց մոտ։ Ու հիմնական էն մարդիկ են սիրում էս ֆիլմը, ովքեր «հասկանում» են գրողին, չնայած իրա արարքների հրեշավորությանը։
Իսկ Արոնոֆսկու հանճարեղությունը նաև նրանում ա, որ ինքն իրա սեփական փորձից ոգեշնչվելով ստեղծել ա մի բացասական կերպար, որին ֆիլմը նայողն ի վիճակի ա «հասկանալ»։
Իսկ աստվածաշնչյան ֆլան-ֆստանները զուտ կուտ են խորը անձնական թեման թաքցնելու համար։

----------

Jarre (27.01.2018), Վոլտերա (30.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Ուրեմն ֆիլմի մի ասպեկտի մասին գրել եմ բլոգումս, բայց ոնց խոստացել էի, ուզում եմ փորձել բացատրել, թե կոնկրետ ինչ տիպի մարդկանց ա էս ֆիլմը դուր էկել։ Չգիտեմ, ահագին դժվարանում եմ կոնկրետ բնորոշում տալ, չնայած ինչ-որ ընդհանուր գիծ եմ նկատել էդ մարդկանց մեջ։ Ու երևի ամենահարմար բնորոշումը կլինի դրանք են մարդիկ են, որոնք էմպաթիա ունեն վատ արարքներ թույլ տված մարդկանց նկատմամբ։ Այսինքն, ոչ թե հենց ուղղակի էմպաթիա ունեցող մարդիկ, այլ մարդիկ, որոնք բացասական արարք կատարողին էնքան էլ բացասական չեն տեսնում։ Էս ֆիլմում լիքն էին տենց բացասական արարքներ կատարող կերպարները, որոնք անտիպատիա են առաջացնում նույնիսկ ամենահանդուրժող մարդկանց մոտ։ Ու հիմնական էն մարդիկ են սիրում էս ֆիլմը, ովքեր «հասկանում» են գրողին, չնայած իրա արարքների հրեշավորությանը։
> Իսկ Արոնոֆսկու հանճարեղությունը նաև նրանում ա, որ ինքն իրա սեփական փորձից ոգեշնչվելով ստեղծել ա մի բացասական կերպար, որին ֆիլմը նայողն ի վիճակի ա «հասկանալ»։
> Իսկ աստվածաշնչյան ֆլան-ֆստանները զուտ կուտ են խորը անձնական թեման թաքցնելու համար։


Երկու բան եմ ուզում ասել։ 
1) Ես չէի գիտակցում առաջին կետը, բայց հիմա կարդում եմ ու հասկանում եմ, որ ենթագիտակցորեն ես էլ եմ ունեցել էդ միտքը։ Նկատի ունեմ էմպաթիան։
2) Էն որ էդ աստվածաշնչյան թեման կուտ ա, ես հենց առաջին դիտումից հետո եմ ասել։ Ես էլ եմ հարյուր տոկոս համաձայն դրա հետ, ու ահավոր ներվայնանում եմ, երբ մարդիկ խելացի ու համոզված տոնով քննարկում են աստվածաշնչյան սիմվոլիզմը։ Ֆիլմը ընդհանրապես դրա մասին չի։ Ֆիլմը կյանքի մասին ա։ Շատ ավելի խորն ա, քան աստվածաշնչյան մոմենտները։ Դա ամանաերևացող տարբերակն ա։ Ամանապարզ։ Որ անզեն աչքով կարելի է տեսնել։ Բայց ֆիլմի իմաստը դա չի։ Ֆիլմը կյանքի, կյանքի կառուցվածքի, մարդկային հարաբերությունների, տղամարդու կնոջ հարաբերությունների, քաղաքականության, մարդու անուղեղության ու ամեն ամեն ինչի մասին ա։ 

Մերսի, որ գրեցիր  :Love:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (27.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

Ինձ թվում ա, հարկավոր ա ստեղծել առանձին թեմա mother!-ի մասին, ու մեր բոլոր գրառումները տեղափոխել էնտեղ )))

----------

Progart (27.01.2018), StrangeLittleGirl (27.01.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> Երկու բան եմ ուզում ասել։ 
> 1) Ես չէի գիտակցում առաջին կետը, բայց հիմա կարդում եմ ու հասկանում եմ, որ ենթագիտակցորեն ես էլ եմ ունեցել էդ միտքը։ Նկատի ունեմ էմպաթիան։
> 2) Էն որ էդ աստվածաշնչյան թեման կուտ ա, ես հենց առաջին դիտումից հետո եմ ասել։ Ես էլ եմ հարյուր տոկոս համաձայն դրա հետ, ու ահավոր ներվայնանում եմ, երբ մարդիկ խելացի ու համոզված տոնով քննարկում են աստվածաշնչյան սիմվոլիզմը։ Ֆիլմը ընդհանրապես դրա մասին չի։ Ֆիլմը կյանքի մասին ա։ Շատ ավելի խորն ա, քան աստվածաշնչյան մոմենտները։ Դա ամանաերևացող տարբերակն ա։ Ամանապարզ։ Որ անզեն աչքով կարելի է տեսնել։ Բայց ֆիլմի իմաստը դա չի։ Ֆիլմը կյանքի, կյանքի կառուցվածքի, մարդկային հարաբերությունների, տղամարդու կնոջ հարաբերությունների, քաղաքականության, մարդու անուղեղության ու ամեն ամեն ինչի մասին ա։ 
> 
> Մերսի, որ գրեցիր


էս երկրորդ կետի հետ համամիտ չեմ այնքան էլ, ասեմ ինչի։ Էդ կյանքի կառուցվածքը, մարդկային հարաբերությունները, տղամարդու կնոջ հարաբերությունները, քաղաքականութությունը, մարդու անուղեղությությունը ու ամեն ամեն ինչը հենց ներառված ա էդ արաչական թեմաների մեջ։ Էդ ցիկլ ա, արարման, վտարման, գոյության՝ բոլոր բաղադրիչներով, ոչնչացման - նորից արարման։ Ու որ մարդիկ դա զատում են ու կարծում են որ հույժ կարևոր բացահայտում են արել, հավի նման կուտը ուտելու փոխարեն, դա մի տեսակ շատ վերամբարձ ա, և եթե ռեժիսյորի տեսանկյունին դա վերագրես, և եթե նման վերլուծությունը բարդես կոնկրետ անհատների ընկալմանը։ Ես իհարկե դեմ չեմ նմանատիպ վերլուծություններին, բայց աբսոլյուտ ճշմարտության չի հավակնում, ամենայն հարգանքներով։

----------

Jarre (28.01.2018), Յոհաննես (28.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Ես իհարկե դեմ չեմ նմանատիպ վերլուծություններին, բայց աբսոլյուտ ճշմարտության չի հավակնում, ամենայն հարգանքներով։


Իհարկե, LisBeth, միանգամայն ճիշտ ես։ Ոչ մի ճշմարտություն, մանավանդ ՝ աբսոլյուտ։ Դա պարզապես սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք է, ինչպես և մնացած կարծիքները։ Ու ինձ հետաքրքիր է նաև քո կարծիքը ու այլ մարդկանց կարծիքներ, ընկալումներ, էն թեմաների մասին որ ինձ հետաքրքիր են։ Ու ես կհամարձակվեմ ասել, որ նման արվեստի նմուշների դեպքում անգամ ստեղծողի, տվյալ դեպքում ՝ ռեժիսորի կարծիքը իմ համար սուբյեկտիվ է, քանի որ արվեստի մաքուր ու կատարելությանը մոտ նմուշները բացում են մարդկանց ենթագիտակցությունները ու տալիս հնարավություն յուրաքանչյուր մարդու ապրելու սուբյեկտիվ այնպիսի ապրումներ, որոնք առանց արվեստի այդ գործի նրանք չէին ապրի։ Ու դրա համար է, որ այնպիսի արվեստագետներ, ինչպիսիք են Դեվիդ Լինչը, կամ Ժան Միշել Ժառը, երբեք չեն մեկնաբանում իրենց աշխատանքները և ստեղծագործությունները։ Նրանք ասում են, որ դա ինդիվիդուալ դուռ է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու համար դեպի անհայտ աշխարհ։ Եվ ֆիլմի կամ երաժշտության իմաստը ճիշտ է յուրաքանչյուր մարդու պարագայում։ Ով ինչ ապրեց, ով ինչ զգաց, ուրեմն իր պարագայում դա էլ համարվում է իմաստ։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երկու բան եմ ուզում ասել։ 
> 1) Ես չէի գիտակցում առաջին կետը, բայց հիմա կարդում եմ ու հասկանում եմ, որ ենթագիտակցորեն ես էլ եմ ունեցել էդ միտքը։ Նկատի ունեմ էմպաթիան։
> 2) Էն որ էդ աստվածաշնչյան թեման կուտ ա, ես հենց առաջին դիտումից հետո եմ ասել։ Ես էլ եմ հարյուր տոկոս համաձայն դրա հետ, ու ահավոր ներվայնանում եմ, երբ մարդիկ խելացի ու համոզված տոնով քննարկում են աստվածաշնչյան սիմվոլիզմը։ Ֆիլմը ընդհանրապես դրա մասին չի։ Ֆիլմը կյանքի մասին ա։ Շատ ավելի խորն ա, քան աստվածաշնչյան մոմենտները։ Դա ամանաերևացող տարբերակն ա։ Ամանապարզ։ Որ անզեն աչքով կարելի է տեսնել։ Բայց ֆիլմի իմաստը դա չի։ Ֆիլմը կյանքի, կյանքի կառուցվածքի, մարդկային հարաբերությունների, տղամարդու կնոջ հարաբերությունների, քաղաքականության, մարդու անուղեղության ու ամեն ամեն ինչի մասին ա։ 
> 
> Մերսի, որ գրեցիր


Ես կասեի՝ ավելի սպեցիֆիկ, ստեղծագործ տղամարդու ու իրա կնոջ հարաբերությունների մասին ա, թե ոնց ա ստեղծագործ տղամարդն ինքն իրան աստված երևակայում ու թե ինչքան կախված ա մարդկանց փառաբանությունից, որ անգամ սեփական երեխային ա զոհում։ Իսկ կնոջ դերն էլ իրա կյանքում բավական եսասիրական ա․ զուտ որպես մուսա, էնտեղ անձ չկա, իրա պահանջներն ու նախընտրությունները չկան, երկրորդական են։ Ընդհանրապես, կյանքում հաճախ են ասում, որ արվեստագետի հետ կապվել չարժե, որովհետև իրանք հաճախ են զուգընկեր փոխում։ Այ էդ հաճախ զուգընկեր փոխելը լրիվ ցույց ա տրված էդ ֆիլմում․ ամեն մեկի հետ անցնում ա ցիկլ, հետո մի կողմ շպրտում ու օգտագործում էդ զուգընկերոջ մնացորդները որպես մուսա հաջորդ գործը ստեղծելու համար։ Ու էդպես շարունակ։

----------

Jarre (28.01.2018), Բարեկամ (28.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Three billboards-ը նայեցի։ Առաջին կեսն ընտիր էր, բայց երկրորդ կեսից շատ տափակացավ։

----------


## Jarre

Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, Lady Bird-ին ո՞ր պահի համար ա օսկար հասնում։

----------


## մարիօ

> Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր ա, Lady Bird-ին ո՞ր պահի համար ա օսկար հասնում։


Ինձ թվում ա, որ էդ կինոյի հիմնական մեծ աղմուկը մենակ նրա համար ա, որ ռեժիսորը կին ա ու վերջին շրջանում կանանց կողմից էդքան էլ շատ չեն եղել առաջադրված կինոներ․ հիմնական քննարկումները ոչ թե կինոյի մասին են, այլ էն, որ ռեժիսորը կին ա։

----------

Jarre (29.01.2018), Վոլտերա (30.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Ինձ թվում ա, որ էդ կինոյի հիմնական մեծ աղմուկը մենակ նրա համար ա, որ ռեժիսորը կին ա ու վերջին շրջանում կանանց կողմից էդքան էլ շատ չեն եղել առաջադրված կինոներ․ հիմնական քննարկումները ոչ թե կինոյի մասին են, այլ էն, որ ռեժիսորը կին ա։


Saoirse Ronan-ն էլ շատ լավ է խաղում։ Այ որ միայն իրեն առաջդրեին օսկարի լրիվ հասկնալի կլիներ ինձ համար։ Բայց ի՞նչ տարվա լավագույն ֆիլմ....

----------


## Yellow Raven

Lady Bird-ը ահագին հաջողված կինոյա իրա ժանրի մեջ, ինձ դուրա եկել:
Էսօր Darkest Hour-ն էլ նայեցի։ Տեխնիկական առումով լավն էր իրոք։ Թեթև սպոյլեր՝


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Պարզվեց նույն տեքստովա վերջանում ինչ Dunkirk-ը  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (29.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Lady Bird-ը ահագին հաջողված կինոյա իրա ժանրի մեջ, ինձ դուրա եկել:
> Էսօր Darkest Hour-ն էլ նայեցի։ Տեխնիկական առումով լավն էր իրոք։ Թեթև սպոյլեր՝
> 
> 
>  ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
> Պարզվեց նույն տեքստովա վերջանում ինչ Dunkirk-ը


Lady Bird-ը ինձ էլ է դուր եկել։ Բայց ես չեմ տեսնում էդ ֆիլմում ոչ մի բան, ինչը իրան կարա դարձնի տարվա լավագույն ֆիլմ։

----------

մարիօ (29.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Lady Bird-ը ինձ էլ է դուր եկել։ Բայց ես չեմ տեսնում էդ ֆիլմում ոչ մի բան, ինչը իրան կարա դարձնի տարվա լավագույն ֆիլմ։


Lady Bird-ը չի ստանա լավագույն ֆիլմ, արխային  :Jpit:

----------

Jarre (29.01.2018)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Lady Bird-ը ինձ էլ է դուր եկել։ Բայց ես չեմ տեսնում էդ ֆիլմում ոչ մի բան, ինչը իրան կարա դարձնի տարվա լավագույն ֆիլմ։





> Lady Bird-ը չի ստանա լավագույն ֆիլմ, արխային


Հա, մեծ հավանականությամբ ոչ մի օսկար էլ չի ստանա արդյունքում։ Իսկ 9-ի մեջ նորմալա իմ կարծիքով, որ մտելա  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (29.01.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, մեծ հավանականությամբ ոչ մի օսկար էլ չի ստանա արդյունքում։ Իսկ 9-ի մեջ նորմալա իմ կարծիքով, որ մտելա


Ահամ, մտածում էի՝ Ռոնանին կարող ա գոնե լավագույն դերասանուհի տան, բայց դա հաստատ գնալու ա ՄաքԴորմանդին։ Սցենարն էլ երևի three billboards-ին կգնա։

----------

Jarre (29.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

Երեկ ընկերներիս հետ երկրորդ անգամ նայեցի Բիլբորդները։ 
Դուք նկատել ե՞ք թե ինչքան բարություն կա էդ ֆիլմում։ Ես չեմ խոսում էն էժանագին տրյուկների մասին, որ մեկը մեռնում ա, մյուսը օգնում ա ու հանդիսատեսը լաց ա լինում։ Ոչ, հենց սարկազմի, մարդկային այլ արատների տակ որքան բարություն կա։ Ինչպես ես սկզբում ատում ու զզվում Dixon-ից ու հետո ինչպես ա փոխվում քո վերաբերմունքը իրա հանդեպ։ Որովհետև իրան պետք էր հասարակ մի խոսք ու հասարակ մի արարք։ Որը ոչինչ չի պահանջում տվողից, բայց արյդունքը ինչքան հզոր ա։ Ու որ մտածում ես, թե քո կյանքում երբեմն ինչքան ա գերիշխում քննադատությունը, չարությունը։ Իսկ մի բարի քայլը ու խոսքը կարա ճակատագրական լինի ինչ որ մեկի համար։ Հավատը մարդու հանդեպ կարա նենց մոտիվացնի։ Իհարկե սա հազվագյուտ է աշխատում, որովհետև դրա համար էլ է հարկավոր բաց ուղեղ ունենալ և սեր բարության հանդեպ, բայց իսկապես կան մարդիկ, ովքեր էնքան են մխրճված իրանց կյանքում տեղի ունեցած տարբեր իրադարձությունների փլատակների տակ, որ իրենք ընդամենը մի օգնության ձեռքի կարիք ունեն։ Ու իրանք պատրաստ են դուրս գալ էդ վիճակից։ Գուցե չեն գիտակցում, բայց պատրաստ են։ Ու Martin McDonagh-ը ահավոր հետաքրքիր ու պարզ ձևով դա ցույց է տալիս։ Մի խոսքով առաջին սերս էս դեպքում շատ ավելի թույլ էր, քան երկրորդը ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Երեկ ընկերներիս հետ երկրորդ անգամ նայեցի Բիլբորդները։ 
> Դուք նկատել ե՞ք թե ինչքան բարություն կա էդ ֆիլմում։ Ես չեմ խոսում էն էժանագին տրյուկների մասին, որ մեկը մեռնում ա, մյուսը օգնում ա ու հանդիսատեսը լաց ա լինում։ Ոչ, հենց սարկազմի, մարդկային այլ արատների տակ որքան բարություն կա։ Ինչպես ես սկզբում ատում ու զզվում Dixon-ից ու հետո ինչպես ա փոխվում քո վերաբերմունքը իրա հանդեպ։ Որովհետև իրան պետք էր հասարակ մի խոսք ու հասարակ մի արարք։ Որը ոչինչ չի պահանջում տվողից, բայց արյդունքը ինչքան հզոր ա։ Ու որ մտածում ես, թե քո կյանքում երբեմն ինչքան ա գերիշխում քննադատությունը, չարությունը։ Իսկ մի բարի քայլը ու խոսքը կարա ճակատագրական լինի ինչ որ մեկի համար։ Հավատը մարդու հանդեպ կարա նենց մոտիվացնի։ Իհարկե սա հազվագյուտ է աշխատում, որովհետև դրա համար էլ է հարկավոր բաց ուղեղ ունենալ և սեր բարության հանդեպ, բայց իսկապես կան մարդիկ, ովքեր էնքան են մխրճված իրանց կյանքում տեղի ունեցած տարբեր իրադարձությունների փլատակների տակ, որ իրենք ընդամենը մի օգնության ձեռքի կարիք ունեն։ Ու իրանք պատրաստ են դուրս գալ էդ վիճակից։ Գուցե չեն գիտակցում, բայց պատրաստ են։ Ու Martin McDonagh-ը ահավոր հետաքրքիր ու պարզ ձևով դա ցույց է տալիս։ Մի խոսքով առաջին սերս էս դեպքում շատ ավելի թույլ էր, քան երկրորդը ))


Ինձ էն միջատին շրջելու տեսարանն ա շատ դուր գալիս․ ինչքան բան ա ասում Միլդրեդի մասին։ Բայց էդ Դիքսոնի կերպարանափոխությունը մի քիչ պաթետիկ էր։

----------


## մարիօ

Shape of water-ը նայող եղե՞լ ա։ Նոր նայեցի․ էդ ինչ վատն էր։  :Sad:  Սարսափելի ա, որ տարվա լավագույն ֆիլմ կարողա լինի։

Հ․Գ․ Գրեցի, հետո տեսա Հայկօի կարծիքը։

----------

Jarre (31.01.2018), Նիկեա (22.02.2018), Վոլտերա (31.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Shape of water-ը նայող եղե՞լ ա։ Նոր նայեցի․ էդ ինչ վատն էր։  Սարսափելի ա, որ տարվա լավագույն ֆիլմ կարողա լինի։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Գրեցի, հետո տեսա Հայկօի կարծիքը։


Ես մենակ թրեյլերը նայելուց հասկացա, որ իմաստ չկա նայելու։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Shape of water-ը նայող եղե՞լ ա։ Նոր նայեցի․ էդ ինչ վատն էր։  Սարսափելի ա, որ տարվա լավագույն ֆիլմ կարողա լինի։
> 
> Հ․Գ․ Գրեցի, հետո տեսա Հայկօի կարծիքը։


Ըըըըըը,հիմնավորի

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ինձ էն միջատին շրջելու տեսարանն ա շատ դուր գալիս․ ինչքան բան ա ասում Միլդրեդի մասին։ Բայց էդ Դիքսոնի կերպարանափոխությունը մի քիչ պաթետիկ էր։


Դիքսոնի կերպարանափոխության վրա կարծես բոլորը քննադատները շեղվել են։ Իմ աչքին այդտեղ եսիմ ինչ կերպարանափոխում չկար։ Ինքը ավելի քիչ ռասիստ չդարձավ, ոչ էլ բռնության կորովն էր մեջը պակասել։ Վոլըբին իր համար հայրական կերպար էր, և այդ ”հոր” կորուստն ու գիտակցումը, թե իր մեջ այդ հայրը ինչ էր տեսնում ու կցանկանար տեսնել լրիվ սազում էր իր հետագա գործողություններին։ Ի դեպ Վոլըբիի կերպարն է, կարծում եմ, որ երկրորդ կեսը մի քիչ տափակացնում է, բայց դե այդ տափականալը կարծես եզրահանգման բանալին է։

Ինչևէ, այս ֆիլմը ըստ իս դեռ երկար է հիշվելու, ու ՄկԴորմանդին արժի մեկի տեղը երկու օսկար տալ, մի մեկուկես էլ՝ Րոքվելին։ Ընդհանրապես, բոլորի խաղն էլ հիասքանչ է, բացի Վոլըբիի կնոջ դերակատարից՝ այդ մեկը լրիվ մարդու ախորժակ էր փակում։ 

Այս տարվա լավագույն ֆիլմերի նոմինանտներից մենակ սա ու Դանքըրքն եմ տեսել, մնացածների թրեյլերները նայելուց էն կոմ ցանկություն չունեմ նայելու։ Կարծում եմ բիլբորդները լրիվ արժանի են լավագույն ֆիլմի, բայց ոչ լավագույն սցենարի։ Լավագույն սցենարը պիտի գնա «Get out»-ին։

----------

ivy (31.01.2018), Jarre (31.01.2018), Աթեիստ (31.01.2018), Վոլտերա (31.01.2018), Տրիբուն (31.01.2018)

----------


## Jarre

> Դիքսոնի կերպարանափոխության վրա կարծես բոլորը քննադատները շեղվել են։ Իմ աչքին այդտեղ եսիմ ինչ կերպարանափոխում չկար։


Համաձայն եմ: Կերպարանափոխում չկա: Երևի կյանքում բելորս էլ հադիպել ենք նման երրույթի, կամ հենց մենք ենք էդպիսին:




> Լավագույն սցենարը պիտի գնա «Get out»-ին։


Իսկ դու չե՞ս կարծում, որ վերջաբանը փչացրեց ամբողջ ֆիլմը, այդ թվում նաև սցենարը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Իսկ դու չե՞ս կարծում, որ վերջաբանը փչացրեց ամբողջ ֆիլմը, այդ թվում նաև սցենարը:


ոչ։

----------

Գաղթական (31.01.2018)

----------


## մարիօ

> Ըըըըըը,հիմնավորի


Դե շատ անտրամաբանական ֆիլմ ա, գործողությունները ընդհանրապես իրար չեն կպնում, ավել կադրեր կան լիքը, որ թեմայի մեջ չեն ու չես հասկանում, թե ինչի ա էդ տեսարանը նկարվել, ինչ ա դրա ասելիքը, կամ ինչ կապ ուներ կինոյի հետ, ոնց որ լիքը բաներ չկպնեն իրար։  Պատճառահետևանքային կապ չկա ընդհանրապես․ օրինակ՝ էն սրճարանի տղայի սրճարանից դուրս անելուց հետո, նկարչի գալ Էլայզայի առաջարկի հետ համաձայնվելը։  էն որ մտածում ես, wtf, ի՞նչ կապ ունեին վապշե դրանք իրար հետ։ Կամ կատվին ուտելուց հետո, գալ մյուս կատուների հետ խաղալը։ +ահագին կիքսեր կային, որ խանգարում էին նայել, բաղնիքն ու կինոթատրոնը ջրով ողողելու տեսարանը վապշե խնդալու էր, կամ փախցնելու պահը, որ 1000 հատ կամեռա կար միացրած, բայց ոչ մեկը չէր նկարում բուն մուտքը, բժշկի քաջագործությունները, ավելին՝ սաղ անձնակազմին  կասկածում ու ստուգում էին, բայց գլխավոր թվացյալ կասկածյալ բժիշկը մի հատ չհարցաքննվեց։ 
Իմաստային տեսանկյունից՝ ոնց որ բանալնի մելոդրամա լիներ, «Գեղեցկուհին և հրեշը»-ի կարգի, ոչ մի ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր ասելիք կամ մեսիջ։ Ու հաշմանդամություն ունեցողների մասին թեմաները, սեռական, կրոնական փոքրամասնություններին  օգտագործելը ձիշովի տրյուկ ա, որ արդեն աչք ա ծակում։

----------

Jarre (31.01.2018), Վոլտերա (31.01.2018)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Դե շատ անտրամաբանական ֆիլմ ա, գործողությունները ընդհանրապես իրար չեն կպնում, ավել կադրեր կան լիքը, որ թեմայի մեջ չեն ու չես հասկանում, թե ինչի ա էդ տեսարանը նկարվել, ինչ ա դրա ասելիքը, կամ ինչ կապ ուներ կինոյի հետ, ոնց որ լիքը բաներ չկպնեն իրար։  Պատճառահետևանքային կապ չկա ընդհանրապես․ օրինակ՝ էն սրճարանի տղայի սրճարանից դուրս անելուց հետո, նկարչի գալ Էլայզայի առաջարկի հետ համաձայնվելը։  էն որ մտածում ես, wtf, ի՞նչ կապ ունեին վապշե դրանք իրար հետ։ Կամ կատվին ուտելուց հետո, գալ մյուս կատուների հետ խաղալը։ +ահագին կիքսեր կային, որ խանգարում էին նայել, բաղնիքն ու կինոթատրոնը ջրով ողողելու տեսարանը վապշե խնդալու էր, կամ փախցնելու պահը, որ 1000 հատ կամեռա կար միացրած, բայց ոչ մեկը չէր նկարում բուն մուտքը, բժշկի քաջագործությունները, ավելին՝ սաղ անձնակազմին  կասկածում ու ստուգում էին, բայց գլխավոր թվացյալ կասկածյալ բժիշկը մի հատ չհարցաքննվեց։ 
> Իմաստային տեսանկյունից՝ ոնց որ բանալնի մելոդրամա լիներ, «Գեղեցկուհին և հրեշը»-ի կարգի, ոչ մի ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր ասելիք կամ մեսիջ։ Ու հաշմանդամություն ունեցողների մասին թեմաները, սեռական, կրոնական փոքրամասնություններին  օգտագործելը ձիշովի տրյուկ ա, որ արդեն աչք ա ծակում։


Վերջին նախադասության հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ՝ ես էլ նույն մտքերն ունեի նայելուց։ Lady Bird-ում էլ նույն թերությունը կա։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էդ եքա ցանկից մի հատիկ կինո եմ նայել՝ Dunkirk-ը, որն ավելի լավ կլիներ չնայեի:

Կինո էս վերջերս գրեթե չեմ նայում, որն էլ նայում եմ, սովորաբար հիասթափված եմ մնում: Նոմինանտների ցանկից էլ երևի թե Call Me By Your Name-ը, Loveless-ն ու Phantom Thread-ը մենակ նայեմ: Մոտակա ժամանակներս պլանավորում եմ Mother!-ը փորձել, չնայած առանձնապես մեծ սպասելիքներ չունեմ:

----------

Jarre (01.02.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Հ.Գ. Blade Runner 2049-ն էլ եմ նայել, Dunkirk-ից վատն էր, վաբշե ինչքան ուժ ուներ վատն էր, եթե Villeneuve-ի հետագա ֆիլմերն էլ են սենց լինելու, ավելի լավ ա էլ երբեք չնկարի:

----------

Jarre (01.02.2018)

----------


## Jarre

Ընդհանուր համձաայն եմ։ Dunkirk-ն ու Blade Runner-ը սիրուն պահեր ունեին։ Բայց չես կարա ասես, որ ես իմ ինչ գործեր էին։ Էն ինչ արեցին Տիեզերեկան Ոդիսականը, առաջին Blade Runner-ը, հիմա նման էֆեկտ, նման նորարարություն չկա։ Բայց համեմատած մյուս ժամանակակից ֆիլմերի հետ իրանք առանձնանում են որոշ կետերով։ Ու էդ տեսանկյունից նայած ես  Blade Runner-ը համարվում եմ հաջողված։

----------

Անվերնագիր (04.02.2018), Հայկօ (05.02.2018), Տրիբուն (01.02.2018)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ընդհանուր համձաայն եմ։ Dunkirk-ն ու Blade Runner-ը սիրուն պահեր ունեին։ Բայց չես կարա ասես, որ ես իմ ինչ գործեր էին։ Էն ինչ արեցին Տիեզերեկան Ոդիսականը, առաջին Blade Runner-ը, հիմա նման էֆեկտ, նման նորարարություն չկա։ Բայց համեմատած մյուս ժամանակակից ֆիլմերի հետ իրանք առանձնանում են որոշ կետերով։ Ու էդ տեսանկյունից նայած ես  Blade Runner-ը համարվում եմ հաջողված։


Եսիմ, երբ որ առաջնահերթությունը տալիս են մենակ ձևին, իսկ բովանդակությունը լրիվ անտեսում են, ֆիլմն իր սիրտն ու հոգին կորցնում ա ու վերածվում ա ռեժիսորի արտիստիկ օնանիզմի: Կարող ա ոմանց դա դուր ա գալիս (ՖԲ-ում ընկերներիս գերակշիռ մասը հիացական էր արտահայտվում երկու ֆիլմի մասին), ինձ դա վաբշե դուր չի գալիս:

----------

Jarre (31.05.2020), StrangeLittleGirl (01.02.2018)

----------


## մարիօ

Call me by your name-ն էլ նայեցի․ ձանձրալի գեյ սթորի էր, բոլոր մնացածների նման, առանց ոչ մի ինչ-որ արտասովոր ասելիքի․ մենակ մի քանի սիրուն ու մտածված լավ դետալներ ու դիալոգներ կային։ Վերջաբանը լրիվ էշություն էր․ եթե ճիշտ եմ հասկացել ռեժիսորն ուզել էր Լա լա Լենդոտբան ստանար գաղափարական առումով, բայց չի ստացվել, կարծում եմ։ 
Միակ լավ բանն էն էր, որ թեթև էր նայվում, հավես ջահելներով, բարի, առանց հոմոֆոբիայի ու ագրեսիայի կինո էր, սիրուն երաժշտական լուծումներով։  Բայց դա շատ քիչ ա լավ կինո լինելու համար։

----------


## մարիօ

Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri-ն նայող եղե՞լ ա․ եկեք քննարկենք։  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri-ն նայող եղե՞լ ա․ եկեք քննարկենք։


հա։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Դե շատ անտրամաբանական ֆիլմ ա, գործողությունները ընդհանրապես իրար չեն կպնում, ավել կադրեր կան լիքը, որ թեմայի մեջ չեն ու չես հասկանում, թե ինչի ա էդ տեսարանը նկարվել, ինչ ա դրա ասելիքը, կամ ինչ կապ ուներ կինոյի հետ, ոնց որ լիքը բաներ չկպնեն իրար։  Պատճառահետևանքային կապ չկա ընդհանրապես․ օրինակ՝ էն սրճարանի տղայի սրճարանից դուրս անելուց հետո, նկարչի գալ Էլայզայի առաջարկի հետ համաձայնվելը։  էն որ մտածում ես, wtf, ի՞նչ կապ ունեին վապշե դրանք իրար հետ։ Կամ կատվին ուտելուց հետո, գալ մյուս կատուների հետ խաղալը։ +ահագին կիքսեր կային, որ խանգարում էին նայել, բաղնիքն ու կինոթատրոնը ջրով ողողելու տեսարանը վապշե խնդալու էր, կամ փախցնելու պահը, որ 1000 հատ կամեռա կար միացրած, բայց ոչ մեկը չէր նկարում բուն մուտքը, բժշկի քաջագործությունները, ավելին՝ սաղ անձնակազմին  կասկածում ու ստուգում էին, բայց գլխավոր թվացյալ կասկածյալ բժիշկը մի հատ չհարցաքննվեց։ 
> Իմաստային տեսանկյունից՝ ոնց որ բանալնի մելոդրամա լիներ, «Գեղեցկուհին և հրեշը»-ի կարգի, ոչ մի ինչ-որ հետաքրքիր ասելիք կամ մեսիջ։ Ու հաշմանդամություն ունեցողների մասին թեմաները, սեռական, կրոնական փոքրամասնություններին  օգտագործելը ձիշովի տրյուկ ա, որ արդեն աչք ա ծակում։


Ախր ընկեր,դու գնացել ես Դել Տորոյի ֆիլմը նայելու,եթե կինոյից քիչ մը գլուխ հանում ես,պետք է իմանաս ինչ սպասել իրանից:Հետո պետք է հաշվի առնես,որ էս Օսկարի նոմինացված ֆիլմ է,ըստ այդմ արծարծվող թեմաները չպետքե անակնկալ լինեին ու հետո էդ ժամանակահատվածում շատ արդիական էին էդ թեմաները ու դրա համար չարժի քլնգել Դել Տորոյին:Բերածդ օրինակները ինձ զարմացրին,դրանց փոխարեն կարող էիր օրինակ բերել վերջնամասը,երբ գործակալի վրա էն սևամորթ կինը ոստիկան էր կանչել,այ էդ էր խլքից-մտքից դուրս,թե չէ քո բրեած օրինակների իմաստը չհասկանալը քո խնդիրնա:
Դել Տորոն իմ ռեժիսորը չի,ոչ էլ էս ֆիլմն է ինձ հոգեհարազատ ու գնահատականս էլ իջեցրել եմ,բայց հաստատ զիբիլ էլ չի էլի :Ճ

----------


## մարիօ

> հա։


Հավանե՞լ ես Բյուր։ Ես երեկ նայեցի, ահագին շատ լավ կարծիքներ էի լսել, մտածում էի, որ թույն բան ա լինելու։ Բայց էդքան էլ սպասելիքներս չարդարացան, շատն էլ երևի նրա համար, որ տիպիկ ամերիկյան կինո էր, տեղ-տեղ անհասկանալի։  Ֆարգոյին մի քիչ նման էր, աբսուրդոտ գործողություններով։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri-ն նայող եղե՞լ ա․ եկեք քննարկենք։


Ըստ իս էս տարվա Օսկարի լավագույն ֆիլմն ա, Sam Rockwell-ն էլ միանշանակ պետք է Օսկար ստանա: 
Phantom Thread-ի մասին կարծիքս կհայտնեմ վերանայելուց հետո,էս պահին սպասելիքներս չի արդարացրել

----------


## մարիօ

> Ախր ընկեր,դու գնացել ես Դել Տորոյի ֆիլմը նայելու,եթե կինոյից քիչ մը գլուխ հանում ես,պետք է իմանաս ինչ սպասել իրանից:Հետո պետք է հաշվի առնես,որ էս *Օսկարի նոմինացված ֆիլմ է,ըստ այդմ արծարծվող թեմաները չպետքե անակնկալ լինեին ու հետո էդ ժամանակահատվածում շատ արդիական էին էդ թեմաները ու դրա համար չարժի քլնգել Դել Տորոյին*:Բերածդ օրինակները ինձ զարմացրին,դրանց փոխարեն կարող էիր օրինակ բերել վերջնամասը,երբ գործակալի վրա էն սևամորթ կինը ոստիկան էր կանչել,այ էդ էր խլքից-մտքից դուրս,թե չէ քո բրեած օրինակների իմաստը չհասկանալը քո խնդիրնա:
> Դել Տորոն իմ ռեժիսորը չի,ոչ էլ էս ֆիլմն է ինձ հոգեհարազատ ու գնահատականս էլ իջեցրել եմ,բայց հաստատ զիբիլ էլ չի էլի :Ճ


Ի՞նչ կապ ունի, թե ում կինոն ա, եթե էդ կինոն կիքսերով ա, որ Դել Տորոն ա, ուրեմն կարելի՞ ա, կամ սպասելի՞, որ չհիմնավորված կադրեր ու տեսարաններ պիտի լինեն․ Ես իմաստը կարամ չհասկանամ, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ ստեղ ինչ-որ շատ փառահեղ իմաստ ա դրած, ես էլ չհասկանամ, էս կինոն ուղղակի անտրամաբանական գործողությունների ու կադրերի շարք ա, եթե նույնիսկ վերանամ գաղափարից, զուտ վիզուալ նույնիսկ անտրամաբանական ա։  Պլյուս ես չեմ ասում, որ իմաստը չեմ հասկանում էդ գործողության, ես չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ կապ ունի էդ ամենը ընդհանուր կինոյի հետ․ անտրամաբանական ա։
Ընդգծածս մասի մասին․  էդ քո ասածը ավելի ա ցածրացնում Տորոյին, որովհետր դա նշանակում ա, որ ինքը ոչ թե իրա կինոն ա նկարում, այլ էն, ինչ ժամանակին ու Օսկար ստանալուն ա հարիր, հետևաբար ինքը լիքը ավելորդ բաներ ա խծկել կինոյի մեջ, որ ժամանակի հետ գնա ու Օսկար ստանա։  Դրա համար էլ ֆիլմը ահագին արհեստական ա ստացվել։  Ինձ թվում ա, որ լավ էլ արժի քլնգել։   :Blush: 
Զիբիլ չի, բայց նենց ֆիլմ էլ չի, որ էսքան աղմուկ հաներ ու մրցանակ ստանար, վերջում էլ Օսկար ստանա։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հավանե՞լ ես Բյուր։ Ես երեկ նայեցի, ահագին շատ լավ կարծիքներ էի լսել, մտածում էի, որ թույն բան ա լինելու։ Բայց էդքան էլ սպասելիքներս չարդարացան, շատն էլ երևի նրա համար, որ տիպիկ ամերիկյան կինո էր, տեղ-տեղ անհասկանալի։  Ֆարգոյին մի քիչ նման էր, աբսուրդոտ գործողություններով։


Չեմ ասի, որ հիացած եմ։ Առաջին կեսն իրոք հիանալի էր, բայց երկրորդը շատ անհամացավ։

----------

մարիօ (24.02.2018)

----------


## LisBeth

> Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri-ն նայող եղե՞լ ա․ եկեք քննարկենք։


ըմմ, իմ կարծիքով լիքը արժանիքներ ունի էս ֆիլմը, իրա առաջ քաշած խնդիրներից, դրամատիկ բաղկացուցիչից սկսած, կերպարներով, որ բացահայտվում են ավելի շատ մանր դետալների, մեջ, քան գլոբալ գործողություններում ու սյուժետով վերջացրած։ Ստանդարտ պատրիոտիկ բուլշիթից զերծ, էն որ լիքը խոսում են օրենքից, տոլեռանտությունից ու այլ ակտուալ բաներից, բայց իրական պատկերը տարբեր մակարդակներում լրիվ ուրիշ ա։ Ուժեղ գործ ա, մի բան պետք ա որ ստանա։

----------


## մարիօ

> ըմմ, իմ կարծիքով լիքը արժանիքներ ունի էս ֆիլմը, իրա առաջ քաշած խնդիրներից, դրամատիկ բաղկացուցիչից սկսած, կերպարներով, որ բացահայտվում են ավելի շատ մանր դետալների, մեջ, քան գլոբալ գործողություններում ու սյուժետով վերջացրած։ Ստանդարտ պատրիոտիկ բուլշիթից զերծ, էն որ լիքը խոսում են օրենքից, տոլեռանտությունից ու այլ ակտուալ բաներից, բայց իրական պատկերը տարբեր մակարդակներում լրիվ ուրիշ ա։ Ուժեղ գործ ա, մի բան պետք ա որ ստանա։


Իմ մոտ նենց տպավորություն էր, որ ռեժիսորի գլուխն էնքան խառն ա եղել, որ ուզել ա ամեն ինչ ասի, ամեն դետալին անդրադառնա, դրանից մի քիչ խառնաշփոթ ու կիսատության զգացողություն ա առաջանում ու ոչ ամբողջականության, ոնց որ առանձին պատմություններ լինեին դաժը մի պահ,  բայց ընդհանուր, հա, շատ լավ պատկեր ա  մարդու, ընտանիքի, հասարակության ընկալումների, իրավունքի ու պարտականությունների։

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (25.02.2018)

----------


## Վահիկ

իմ մոտ էլ էր էտ տպավորությունը, որ ռեժիսորը գլուխն էնքան խառն ա էղել, որ ուզել ա ամեն ինչ ասի

----------


## Յոհաննես

Օսկարին բան չմնաց։
1֊կհաղթի 2.Կուզեի որ հաղթեր
ֆիլմը՝ 1.Shape 2.Billboards
դերասան՝1.Oldman 2.Day-Lewis
2-րդ պլան՝ 1֊2.Rockwell
դերասանուհի՝1֊2.McDormand
2-րդ պլան՝1.Spencer 2. չկա
ռեժիսոր՝1.del Toro 2.Anderson
օրիգինալ սցենար՝1֊2.Billboards
ադապտացված սցենար՝1.Call me 2.Logan
անիմացիոն ֆիլմ՝1.Coco

----------

Բարեկամ (05.03.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Shape-ը նայեցի, լավն էր

----------

Յոհաննես (03.03.2018)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Եթե ես Օսկար տվողը լինեի, մոտավորապես էս հերթականությամբ կլինեին տարվա կինոները  :Smile: 

Տարվա լավագույն 20 կինոները

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Phantom Thread-ն էլ էր լավը: Էսօր էլ Ladybird-ն ենք նայում: Երևի Վինսենթն էլ ինչ-որ պահի կհարմարացնեմ ու էսքանով կսահմանափակվեմ:

----------

Yellow Raven (05.03.2018)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Lady Bird֊ն ահավոր լավն էր, բայց ափսոս, երևի Օսկար չստանա

----------

Yellow Raven (05.03.2018)

----------


## Յոհաննես

2-րդ պլանի լավագույն դերասանուհին մոռացա գրեմ,Lesley Manville֊ը էս տարվա ամենազիլ դերասանական խաղը ցույց տվեց ու հիմնականում 2֊րդ պլանի դերասանները շատ ավելի լավ են խաղում ։ճ

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 2-րդ պլանի լավագույն դերասանուհին մոռացա գրեմ,Lesley Manville֊ը էս տարվա ամենազիլ դերասանական խաղը ցույց տվեց ու հիմնականում 2֊րդ պլանի դերասանները շատ ավելի լավ են խաղում ։ճ


Ախ հա, ինքն իրոք շատ լավն էր։

----------


## Yellow Raven

Shape of Water-ը հաղթեց՝ սպասելի էր ամեն ինչ ))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Նայածս մնացած կինոները՝ ամենալավից ամենավատը.

1. The Square - Ահագին բան La Grande Bellezza-ից էր թխած (կամ ոգեշնչված, նայած ոնց եք խնդրին նայում), բայց աննկարագրելիորեն լավն էր: Ես պաշտում եմ սենց աբսուրդ կինոներ: Մի քանի դրվագներ կային, պարզապես հանճարեղ էին, ձենով խնդում էի: Օսկարը շահած The Fantastic Woman-ը չեմ պատկերացնում ինչ աստիճանի լավը պիտի լինի, որ սրան հաղթած լինի:

2. The Shape of Water - Չհասկացա, թե ինչու էս կինոն չեք հավանել: Cinematography-ն ամենաբարձր մակարդակի վրա է՝ ամեն դետալը մանրակրկիտորեն կանխամտածված ու ահավոր սիրուն ձևով execute արած: Հա, սցենարը մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ է, բայց Pan's Labyrinth-ի սցենարն էլ էր նույն ձևի պրմիտիվ: Բայց ստեղ կարևորը սցենարը չի, այլ մթնոլորտն ա, որն էնքան կատարյալ ձևով ա սարքած, որ լրիվ մտնում ես մեջը: Մի խոսքով, տեսածներիս միջից սա լրիվ արժանի էր լավագույն ֆիլմին: Դերասանները մեկը մյուսից լավն էին, հատկապես Օկտավիա Սպենսերի խաղն էր դուրս եկել (էն չաղ սև կնիկը), ինքը խզարում էր նաև The Help-ում, որի համար կարծեմ օսկար էր շահել:

3. Coco - Պիքսարի լավագույն ավանդույթները շարունակվում են, շատ բան չեմ կարող ասել, բացի նրանից որ ամեն րոպեն վայելել եմ:

4. Three Billboards Outside Ebbing, Missouri - Ֆրենսիս Մակդորմանդը հոյակապ էր, Սեմ Ռոքուելը՝ նենց ոչինչ: Սկիզբը լավն էր, կեսերին թափը կորեց, վերջն արդեն հետաքրքիր չէր: Իմ համար էս կինոն մի տեսակ կիսատ էր:

5. Ladybird - Մի քանի հատված չհաշված դուրս էդքան էլ չեկավ: Երևի չափից դուրս աղջկական էր իմ համար:

6. Call Me By Your Name - Երաժշտությունը, կինեմատոգրաֆիան ամենաբարձր մակարդակի էին, Թիմոթի Շալամեն մեծ պոտենցիալ ունի ու հաստատ լավ առաջ կգնա, բայց ֆիլմն ընդհանուր ահավոր ձանձրալի էր:

7. Disaster Artist - Եթե շատ պարապ եք կարող եք The Room-ը նայել՝ որը հայտնի է որպես աշխարհի ամենավատ կինո: Ուղղակի չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ կարիք կար մի հատ էլ ահավոր վատ կինոն նկարել՝ աշխարհի ամենավատ կինոյի մասին: Ժամանակի անիմաստ կորուստ էր: 

8...

9...

10...

...

100. Mother! - Հազար ներողություն, բայց Արոնոֆսկու ուղիղ 121 րոպե տևող պսևդոարտհաուսային պսևոդոփիլիսոփայական տեռը որևէ էսթետիկ արժեք չունի իմ համար: Մի կերպ եմ կարողացել մինչև ֆիլմի վերջը դիմանալ՝ ամբողջ ընթացքում մազերս փիտրելով: Եթե Արոնոֆսկու հետագա ֆիլմերը սենց ոռի են լինելու, ավելի լավ ա ուրիշ մասնագիտություն գտնի իր համար:

----------

Katka (06.03.2018), Անվերնագիր (06.03.2018), Լեո (11.03.2018), Տրիբուն (06.03.2018)

----------


## Yellow Raven

A Fantastic Woman-ն ինձ առանձնապես դուր չի եկել, միակ լավ բանը ինձ էդ կինոյից մնաց Alan Parson's Project-ի երգի բացահայտումը։ Իսկ Ռուֆուսին հավեսով կծեծեի վերջինի համար  :Jpit:

----------


## LisBeth

> 2. The Shape of Water - Չհասկացա, թե ինչու էս կինոն չեք հավանել: Cinematography-ն ամենաբարձր մակարդակի վրա է՝ ամեն դետալը մանրակրկիտորեն կանխամտածված ու ահավոր սիրուն ձևով execute արած: Հա, սցենարը մի քիչ պրիմիտիվ է, բայց Pan's Labyrinth-ի սցենարն էլ էր նույն ձևի պրմիտիվ: Բայց ստեղ կարևորը սցենարը չի, այլ մթնոլորտն ա, որն էնքան կատարյալ ձևով ա սարքած, որ լրիվ մտնում ես մեջը: Մի խոսքով, տեսածներիս միջից սա լրիվ արժանի էր լավագույն ֆիլմին: Դերասանները մեկը մյուսից լավն էին, հատկապես Օկտավիա Սպենսերի խաղն էր դուրս եկել (էն չաղ սև կնիկը), ինքը խզարում էր նաև The Help-ում, որի համար կարծեմ օսկար էր շահել:


 Միացրի որ նայեմ, չկարողացա ֆիքսվեմ վրեն։ Էդ քո ասած մթնոլորտը զգալու համար պետք ա կարողանա ֆիլմը կլանել։ Իսկ սա առաջ բրդելով էլ չգնաց։ Ես իհարկե կոյուղաջրի շեյփի ու ք*քի հետ չէի նույնացնի։ Բայց չնայվեց, եսիմ։ Դերասանական խաղն էլ էդքան լավը չէր, գլխավոր հերոսուհուն նկատի ունեմ, տեղ տեղ անբանական շարժումներ էր անում։ Լա լա լա լա լանդի պես էլի, մինչև հիմա չեմ նայել ու ցանկություն էլ չկա։

----------

Վոլտերա (06.03.2018)

----------


## anslov

"God Bless ..."     :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Միացրի որ նայեմ, չկարողացա ֆիքսվեմ վրեն։ Էդ քո ասած մթնոլորտը զգալու համար պետք ա կարողանա ֆիլմը կլանել։ Իսկ սա առաջ բրդելով էլ չգնաց։ Ես իհարկե կոյուղաջրի շեյփի ու ք*քի հետ չէի նույնացնի։ Բայց չնայվեց, եսիմ։ Դերասանական խաղն էլ էդքան լավը չէր, գլխավոր հերոսուհուն նկատի ունեմ, տեղ տեղ անբանական շարժումներ էր անում։ Լա լա լա լա լանդի պես էլի, մինչև հիմա չեմ նայել ու ցանկություն էլ չկա։


Անբնական շարժումների պահով՝ Էլայզան համր ա, դրա համար ա body language օգտագործում։ Չգիտեմ, մենակ սկիզբը նայելուց էդքանը կռահել ես։ 

Իսկ իմ ընդհանուր կարծիքն էս ֆիլմի մասին՝ Pan's Labyrinth-ի տրամաբանական շարունակությունն էր, եթե Pan's Labyrinth-ը հավանել եք, պիտի որ սա էլ հավանեք։

----------


## Ռուֆուս

I, Tonya-ն նայող եղե՞լ ա: Սպորտի մասին կինոներ չեմ սիրում, բայց էս մեկը ահավոր լավն էր :ՃՃ

----------

Վոլտերա (07.03.2018)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> I, Tonya-ն նայող եղե՞լ ա: Սպորտի մասին կինոներ չեմ սիրում, բայց էս մեկը ահավոր լավն էր :ՃՃ


Սպորտի մասին կինոներ շատ եմ սիրում․․․ Ու հա, բավական լավն էր ))

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Loveless-ն էլ նայեցի, վատը չէր, բայց Leviathan-ն ավելի ուժեղ գործ էր:

----------

մարիօ (09.03.2018)

----------


## մարիօ

> Loveless-ն էլ նայեցի, վատը չէր, բայց Leviathan-ն ավելի ուժեղ գործ էր:


Loveless-ը Զվյագինցևի ամենաթույլ կինոն ա, ափսոս, որ սա հայտնվեց Օսկարում։

----------

